# Seachem Flourite vs Carib Sea's Eco-complete?



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

If you do a forum search this topic is pretty common 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

reefboi16 said:


> Which of the two looks better?
> Which has the best nutrients?
> How is the water clarity with each?
> Any problems with shrimp?
> ...


 
Which of the two looks better? (personal judgement)

Which has the best nutrients? ( out of the bag.. flourite I believe, but it is easy to supplement the eco with root tabs and of course dosing nutrients)

How is the water clarity with each? (both will be clear after some time and/or purigen)

Any problems with shrimp? (nope, flourite, eco-complete and aquasoil are the 3 most commonly used planted aquarium substrates for shrimp or fish. I will say I regret getting the red/brown flourite for my RCS tank. I would much rather have the eco because the colors show up better agaisnt the black. Tho there is black flourite)


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

I prefer ecocomplete. I feel it looks better and it has no dust so its more convenient. Also coming from a reefing background I have used carib sea products before and really like them soo it was a pretty easy choice.


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have used them in my 55 before and currently have both. I am middle of the road, neither like or dislike. If you ask most shrimpers it depends on what you are going to be keeping. For Cardinas like CRS, and Tigers They recomend Aquasoil because it buffers the PH down, for Neos Like Cherries, the Eco is fine as is. Just be aware in the begining you will see your PH increase a bit for a few months till the tank settles in.

Curt


----------



## reefboi16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Qwedfg said:


> I prefer ecocomplete. I feel it looks better and it has no dust so its more convenient. Also coming from a reefing background I have used carib sea products before and really like them soo it was a pretty easy choice.


This is the exact reason why I was leaning to the carib sea because its all I have used in my reef tanks. Just want to do things right from the start. probably will now be putting any livestock in until i have my aquascape the way I want it with the plants I would like. Any ideas on the plastic to shape up a trail?


----------



## reefboi16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Curt_914 said:


> I have used them in my 55 before and currently have both. I am middle of the road, neither like or dislike. If you ask most shrimpers it depends on what you are going to be keeping. For Cardinas like CRS, and Tigers They recomend Aquasoil because it buffers the PH down, for Neos Like Cherries, the Eco is fine as is. Just be aware in the begining you will see your PH increase a bit for a few months till the tank settles in.
> 
> Curt


This is what i have been reading. And i do want to keep the Neos and Cardinas so i want to find one that will equally balance for both.


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

Go With eco and wait for a few months. I had CRS in my tank and they seemed to do ok till I added my discus to the mix. then they dissapered! any way I started with 2 culls and after a couple months there were about 20 in the tank. So as long as the eco stops buffering up you will be ok. Also if you put a lot of driftwood and run co2 I will help bring down you ph as well.

Curt


----------



## reefboi16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok so in the case that i go the Seachem way what would look better? The black flourite, the red, or a mix of both?


----------

